# Burton Custom X or Capita BSOD



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

GreatMilenko said:


> I currently own a 2009 Burton Custom X which I poked a hole in the bottom from a rock. It was repaired but seemed to be slower after the repair so looking for a new board. It's as if the base didn't have that smooth feel anymore.


Have you ever tried to wax your board with something but run-on-wax? 
If i was buying a new board once i feel my board goes slow, i'd already spend milion bucks on it. 

Who was repairng your board and was it ever waxed? 
Post a hole, you got on your board.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I suspect that your mind is playing tricks on you, but a new board is fun in any case. 

No opinion on the CapiTa but I am pretty sure that the 2013 Custom X will have a similar feel; I have in the past ugraded other Burton Boards to same board and the feel was quite similar. Sure there's some new tech, but despite the marketing that usually causes only slight changes. 

I think if you demo the Capita you will already know what to expect from the newer custom X and will be able to choose. 

That said the Capita is rocker camber rocker so I"m pretty sure you'll find it a much different ride vs true camber.


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

TLN said:


> Have you ever tried to wax your board with something but run-on-wax?
> If i was buying a new board once i feel my board goes slow, i'd already spend milion bucks on it.
> 
> Who was repairng your board and was it ever waxed?
> Post a hole, you got on your board.


Sport Chalet, down here in Cali and yes I had it iron waxed 2 times after that initial hole. The hole was the size of a penny, and went through the base. But if you know what I'm talking about on the Custom X it felt super smooth on the bottom, then after the repair it was rough even after the wax. 

I'm not an expert on repairs but wondered why that was the case. Maybe I'm just anal =P and its all in my head. But seriously it felt sluggish. Maybe I should just throw this out as well. When they repair a hole do they redo the base or just patch the hole?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

GreatMilenko said:


> Sport Chalet, down here in Cali and yes I had it iron waxed 2 times after that initial hole. The hole was the size of a penny, and went through the base. But if you know what I'm talking about on the Custom X it felt super smooth on the bottom, then after the repair it was rough even after the wax.
> 
> I'm not an expert on repairs but wondered why that was the case. Maybe I'm just anal =P and its all in my head. But seriously it felt sluggish. Maybe I should just throw this out as well. When they repair a hole do they redo the base or just patch the hole?


I do live in Kazachstan and i dont know where sport Chalet is =) 
I think when you say "hole" you mean hole in you base, right? not the hole you can see through? 
I had one core shot:









And i got fixed this in a local shop, check out right side. 

I bet it was sonething with your wax: get a fast base, that fast wax with the proper temperature rating(i bet the problem is here) and you'll be fine.

This will save you a tons of money. If this will work, you can buy me some beer later


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The Custom X is going to be stiffer than the BSOD. Also, the BSOD is hybrid camber, whereas the Custom X is traditional camber. The ride should be noticeably different. The BSOD is a fun ride though, and is made pretty much for your riding style, but with a little freestyle flair. Try to demo them both and then decide if you can.


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for all the responses. I think you were right on when you said it was probably the wax.... The boards base does feel a lot better then it did. I didn't get to go riding last year, took it out today and did an inspection. 

Now I think I'll still convince my fiance the board is broken... since she knows nothing. Lawl!

EDIT: Wow not to mention I just watched the repair video on the forums and I'm an idiot. Rofl. Well at least NOW I KNOW how they repair boards. =P


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

GreatMilenko said:


> Interesting, thanks for all the responses. I think you were right on when you said it was probably the wax.... The boards base does feel a lot better then it did. I didn't get to go riding last year, took it out today and did an inspection.
> 
> Now I think I'll still convince my fiance the board is broken... since she knows nothing. Lawl!


5 posts and your a life member...?
Wait till' you meet Angry....


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

I support a Forum I found interesting to read.... I work for a living and throwing some extra cash toward a forum I enjoy and find informative is a crime? Whatever.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

GreatMilenko said:


> I support a Forum I found interesting to read.... I work for a living and throwing some extra cash toward a forum I enjoy and find informative is a crime? Whatever.


no, no its not, actually glad you support it. Cuz i sure dont :cheeky4:




Just kidding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GreatMilenko said:


> I support a Forum I found interesting to read.... I work for a living and throwing some extra cash toward a forum I enjoy and find informative is a crime? Whatever.


Ignore Blunt. He's a troll who hasn't quite trolled his way outta here yet. Yet.


At 145lbs I still didn't get bomber stability out of the 159 BSOD and I can muscle around a 158 Highlife. The BSOD was just not that great in my opinion. If you want something that isn't straight up full camber and has some of the ride characteristics of the CustomX, look at the Flow Maverick, Salomon Mans Board, K2 Slayblade, Ride Highlife, or Signal OG Flat.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Ignore Blunt. He's a troll who hasn't quite trolled his way outta here yet. Yet.
> 
> 
> At 145lbs I still didn't get bomber stability out of the 159 BSOD and I can muscle around a 158 Highlife. The BSOD was just not that great in my opinion. If you want something that isn't straight up full camber and has some of the ride characteristics of the CustomX, look at the Flow Maverick, Salomon Mans Board, K2 Slayblade, Ride Highlife, or Signal OG Flat.


K2 Ultra Dream looks sick, and its all terrain rocker so it should have half a decent edge hold.
For the record, i dont troll. I kidd. People here just hate me for some stupid reason, But no thread jacking, so...
CustomX - really stiff board, frankly if you have enough money jump on the kessler group buy and get yourself a nice "Ride". That will be one board for everything. Jump on it like i jump on.... Nevermind.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

blunted_nose said:


> K2 Ultra Dream looks sick, and its all terrain rocker so it should have half a decent edge hold.
> For the record, i dont troll. I kidd. People here just hate me for some stupid reason, But no thread jacking, so...
> CustomX - really stiff board, frankly if you have enough money jump on the kessler group buy and get yourself a nice "Ride". That will be one board for everything. Jump on it like i jump on.... Nevermind.


The Ultra Dream is supremely built for all terrain powder.


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

Nivek said:


> The Ultra Dream is supremely built for all terrain powder.


I was looking at the Highlife UL, I will take a look at those other boards as well. Thanks for the tips guys. Also yes that Group buy seemed like a good deal. SO MANY BOARDS. Brain is officially overloaded.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I had the BSOD for a couple days.... 

Are you sure it's a hybrid? I swear it's a traditional camber. In any event it wasn't the board for me. I've never ridden the custom X so I can't compare.

The BSOD, for me, was stable at speed, but just didn't offer the maneuverability I was after.


----------

